# [H] AQ40/Naxx-Gilde sucht



## Wednesday (1. November 2006)

We want you! 

Wir sind: 
eine Raidgilde vom Server Antonidas (Hordeseite). Wir stehn in AQ vor Cthun (Phase 2 ^^) und haben in Naxx 4 Bosse down. Damit gehören wir zu den Top3 der Horde-Raids auf Antonidas. Leider ist der Spielerpool auf Seite der Horde sehr überschaubar und es fällt nicht leicht unseren Bedarf an Spielern aus dem Server-eignen Pool zu decken. 

Gesuch wird: 
vor allem 2 Deff-Krieger, 2-3Heil-Schamis, 1-2Dudus, 1-2Piester, 1 Magier bzw. 1 Schurken; jedoch ist auch eine Aufnahme von mehr Spielern in den benannten Klassen bzw. eine Aufnahme in jeder anderen Klasse möglich , solange die Aufnahme- Bedingungen erfüllt sind. 

Du solltest: 
deine Klasse beherrschen und gutes episches Equip besitzen (als Heiler mehr als >650+heal; als Caster-DD >450+dmg; als Deff-Tank mindestens 6/8 T2, da wir dich direkt vor Patchwork stellen werden ) 
Das Wichtigste ist deine > 90% Anwesenheit an den Haupt-Raidtagen: 
Di 19:00-0:00Uhr 
Do 19:00-0:00Uhr 
So 17:00-0:00Uhr 
Wenn du regelmäßig nur an 2 der 3 Termine Zeit hast oder generell schon 23:00Uhr gehen musst (oder erst 20:00Uhr kommen kannst) bewirb dich bitte NICHT! 
(Desweitern gibt es einen optionalen Raidtag am Montag 19:00Uhr-Nefarian down; hier kannst du je nach Lust und Laune teilnehmen) 




Da der Servertransfer an sich schon ein großer Schritt ist, kannst du gern vorher im TS vorbei schauen oder dir einen Char auf Antonidas erstellen und ingame mit einigen Membern reden. Deine Bewerbung sollte am besten auf unserer Homepage http://www.twisting-nether.de/ oder ingame bei Rsturm, Obafemi oder Kharembdul erfolgen. (Am besten mit Angabe über Equip/Ressi-Equip/Onlinezeiten/Raiderfahrung/ein paar RL-Daten) 

PS: Wir haben ein sehr faires Quotientensystem, in dem jedes Item einen festen Preis hat und auch Neulinge recht schnell eine Chance auf die begehrtesten Items haben. 


Hoffentlich bis bald auf Antonidas


----------



## Wednesday (12. November 2006)

<-UPDATE->

Gesucht wird noch:
2 Heil-Schamis 
1 Dudus 
1 Piester 
1 Magier


----------

